# JSF Fehler bei Sonderzeichen?



## akchill (14. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich bekomme immer diesen Fehler wenn ich ein ß oder ö oder sonstiges schreibe. Woran liegt das?


```
com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 2 of 2-byte UTF-8 sequence.
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.UTF8Reader.invalidByte(UTF8Reader.java:684)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.UTF8Reader.read(UTF8Reader.java:369)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLEntityScanner.load(XMLEntityScanner.java:1742)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLEntityScanner.scanLiteral(XMLEntityScanner.java:1064)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLScanner.scanAttributeValue(XMLScanner.java:974)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.scanAttribute(XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.java:460)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.java:277)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDriver.next(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:2755)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl.next(XMLDocumentScannerImpl.java:648)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.next(XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.java:140)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.java:511)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(XML11Configuration.java:808)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(XML11Configuration.java:737)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(XMLParser.java:119)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(AbstractSAXParser.java:1205)
	com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(SAXParserImpl.java:522)
	javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(SAXParser.java:395)
	javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(SAXParser.java:198)
	com.sun.faces.facelets.compiler.SAXCompiler.doCompile(SAXCompiler.java:385)
	com.sun.faces.facelets.compiler.SAXCompiler.doMetadataCompile(SAXCompiler.java:370)
	com.sun.faces.facelets.compiler.Compiler.metadataCompile(Compiler.java:123)
	com.sun.faces.facelets.impl.DefaultFaceletFactory.createMetadataFacelet(DefaultFaceletFactory.java:353)
	com.sun.faces.facelets.impl.DefaultFaceletFactory.getMetadataFacelet(DefaultFaceletFactory.java:231)
	com.sun.faces.facelets.impl.DefaultFaceletFactory.getMetadataFacelet(DefaultFaceletFactory.java:164)
	com.sun.faces.application.view.ViewMetadataImpl.createMetadataView(ViewMetadataImpl.java:102)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RestoreViewPhase.execute(RestoreViewPhase.java:239)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.Phase.doPhase(Phase.java:101)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RestoreViewPhase.doPhase(RestoreViewPhase.java:110)
	com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.execute(LifecycleImpl.java:118)
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:312)


note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/6.0.29 logs.
```


Danke für die Hilfe!

Alex


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Sep 2010)

Wie sieht denn die erste Zeile deines JSF-Dokuments aus?

Steht da was von UTF-8?

ß ? Wikipedia

SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Referenz /HTML-Zeichenreferenz

Bei UTF-8 kodierten Dokumenten sieht der Umlaut ä so aus &auml;.

Eine Möglichkeit ist ein anderes Format z.B latin1 oder was anderes zu nutzen.


----------



## JSFPRO (23. Sep 2010)

Für ResourceBundle immer -> Unicode/UTF-8-Zeichentabelle verwenden 

Wenn du in kommentaren auf der xHtml seite sonderzeichen verwendest dann stelle bitte auch sicher das der Facelet-Compiler die Kommentare ignoriert.


----------

